# intel i5 760



## imrocking_since92 (Dec 8, 2011)

Guys i have intel i5 760. 
I am planning to overclock it.
Actully i want to it without buying any additional cooling.
Rite now the clock speed is at 2.8. I was wondering if i can take it to 3.2 or 3.3 
for 24 X 7 without any additional cooling with full stability.
And i have 550ti and seasonic 520 S2. So no power wories i guess.
And yes if taking clocks to from 2.8 to 3.3 wont make much of an difference in perfomance than dont suggest it. Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2011)

What's the idle and load temps of your cpu ?  What mobo do you have ? What's your cpus current vcore ? post a cpu-z and hwinfo temp sensor screenshot.

~500Mhz cpu OC will improve performance for sure but it will also make the cpu more Hot and you may need to bump up the cpu vcore so if you are planning to OC you better get a good cpu cooler like Hyper 212 Evo first @ ~2k


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Dec 8, 2011)

If cpu cooler is compulsory, than plan cancel.
I will overclock when i will have money to buy cpu cooler 

can anyone tell how much of difference overclocking will make on gaming perfomance???
is it worth to invest in 2k cpu cooler???

and one more question (m noob on this) whr does actully cpu cooler goes??
i mean thrs an heatsink on my cpu..wil it replace it???

thanks anyways..


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2011)

with a 2k cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212 Evo you will be able to push the cpu clock speed around ~4-4.2 Ghz which will improve the cpus performance in every apps including games so investing in a 2K cpu cooler is really beneficial in the long run 

Yep, the new after market cpu cooler will replace your current cpu heatsink and you will get detailed instructions ( there's plenty of youtube vids too ) about how to install CM Hyper 212 Evo


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks for the help..
but thr a huge problem..i cannot access any setting through bios..
i mean thrs no settings available to change it..i am only able to access basic settings tho..
i guess the problem is because i have branded dell 580 desktop..dell pple must have locked the settings in some way i dont know..


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2011)

^^ That BIOS which you are using might offer very few options to tweak. Yes, the seller (i.e. Dell in your case) blocked the advanced option in BIOS.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 9, 2011)

get a 212 evo for ~2k and u can go on and y only 3.3ghz u have a 1st gen cpu which usually overclock ~4Ghz to ~4.8Ghz on air
make sure u turn off ur turbo boost and then try overclocking ur  cpu it will be more easier for u   wish u good luck and happy overclocking


----------



## dibya_kol (Dec 9, 2011)

if i realy wanna oc it, then search for a tutorial in youtube, u can get plenty of tutorial over there. Sandy bridge is suitable for oc, and u can oc it on air as well , but i need to understand before what r u tring to do. U can oc it atleast 400 mhz on air, but all depends on ur mobo .. Good luck ..


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 9, 2011)

Try SetFSB. 

Post a CPUz screenshot of ur mainboard section.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Dec 9, 2011)

guys i want to overclock..
but i think u both dint read my previous post..
i m not able to do any advanced settings through bios..
its a branded dell pc so i guess they must have locked it..
so i guesss i wont be able to oveclock it..


ps and on air means on default cpu cooler provided by intel??


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 9, 2011)

chances of you having a compatible PLL are unlikely but still worth a shot!! 

imrocking - u can OC a branded pc too..... download CPUz and give me a screen shot of ur mainboard... without that i cant help..

Also, there are ALWAYSSSSSSSSS ways to OC without doing it from BIOS!!!


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Dec 10, 2011)

*s12.postimage.org/c5he589rt/motherboard.jpg

hope this helps!!


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting

its a free download of ~2mb.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Dec 10, 2011)

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/4492/motherboardf.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

Attached is a foto of your mobo........

Read the number on the IC that is inside the blue rectangle right next to the shiny thing.

Write it down on a paper. 
Download setFSB/cpufsb both are overclocking software... 
The software will ask you to choose this number that was on IC from a list... and then you are good to Overclock... if on the other hand... you cannot find this number listed in the software....... and you cant choose it... come back here and tell me ill see what i can do...


----------



## Tarun (Dec 10, 2011)

do u have a Dell OEM buddy ???


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 10, 2011)

@OP: from the CPU-Z screenshot it looks like you are screwed. Only software based OC is possible with that motherboard AFAIK.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Dec 10, 2011)

yeah i have dell oem..
lionking thanks for the info..much appreciated..
rite i dnt have cpu cooler..first i will try on factory heatsink till 3.2 ghz or 3.3 ghz
than if i have enough money than will go for cpu cooler..

ps is software based oc safe??i mean will it harm my pc in any way??


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 10, 2011)

imrocking_since92 said:


> yeah i have dell oem..
> lionking thanks for the info..much appreciated..
> rite i dnt have cpu cooler..first i will try on factory heatsink till 3.2 ghz or 3.3 ghz
> than if i have enough money than will go for cpu cooler..
> ...



its safe if u do it patiently in small steps.... if ur wreckless wwith it u will probably damage something.... but this is also the case with BIOS based oc so....


----------



## Tarun (Dec 11, 2011)

guys i guess OEM's can't be overclocked??


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 11, 2011)

Tarun - even laptops can be overclocked.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ What? they would be fried.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 11, 2011)

^^ Nothey dont get fried some crazy dudes on other forums do that!! 

P.S. They are Insane ofcourse!


----------



## ico (Dec 11, 2011)

You can overclock mobile AMD Llano laptops with K10Stat. Prefer mild overclocking though.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 11, 2011)

fine guys thanx on that info 


> Tarun - even laptops can be overclocked.


Dude i would never set my laptop on fire man at stock many laptop reach 60C


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 11, 2011)

K10stat is extreme.


----------

